# Co2 Tank Refill !



## diskonchip (May 21, 2005)

I am starting my plant aquarium as a really beginner. 
Please give me some ideas.
Where can I have my co2 tank refill service(local pet mart?)
and how much does it cost ?
I live in La Mirada, CA (close to Los Angeles and orange county)
Thanks.
diskonchip.


----------



## her209 (May 2, 2004)

Pardon me, where did you buy your cylinder? I live in Irvine.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Get out your yellow pages and look under "welding supply" or "welding gases".

A lot of people say to go to the local fire house. The guys at my local fire house looked at me like I was crazy when I asked if they could sell me CO2.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

I refill mine from a company called simplex grinnell, I believe they do fire extinguishers. Fire alarms, and sprinklers.
Here there site. www.simplexgrinnell.com

Actually I dont refill at all they just swap it for a refilled one everytime.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have never seen anyone suggest the local fire house. I always suggest the local fire extinguisher service company. Maybe you read into it what you wanted to read.

I have found that a large fire extinguisher service company is normally the cheapest and quickest method of obtaining CO2. It's because they go though just about more than anyone around. The only other people who go though more are the beverage distributors. But around here they are not interested in filling cylinders for non-customers.

Since I bought a couple of nice cylinders I prefer to get them filled vs swapping them out. If you spent the money on a nice aluminum cylinder I'm sure you would not appreciate getting a nice rusty nasty steel cylinder in exchange. Now both my cylinders are steel but they are painted and in great shape.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

As to the second part of your question, I get my 10lb aluminum CO2 tank refilled for $9.50 + tax. I believe the 5 lb tank is $9. Filling the tank takes less than 5 minutes at the 'carbonic' shop I go to.


----------



## diskonchip (May 21, 2005)

*Thank you guys !*

From. Diskonchip

To. her209
I can not recommend the company yet 'cause my 10# aluminum cylinder order not arrived yet to me.
But any interested, check this site, beveragefactory.com(San Diego, CA) and their cylinders list URL:
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...?OVRAW=co2 tank&OVKEY=co2 tank&OVMTC=standard

To.
Hypancistrus,
cprroy73,
Rex Grigg,
BSS

Thank you guys so much.
You guys gave me the concept how i can go on with for my plant hobby.

I have 125 G Tank and still on the setup processing.(some neon tetras and other tetras in the tank with circulation of water)
(substrate - flora base about 1"thick 1st layer and tiny gravel for plant aquarium 2" thick 2nd layer)
Recently ,just 2 weeks ago, I finished staing and banishing the stand and canopy.

One more question to experienced planters
: Fire extinguisher service company, welding supply or welding gases suppliers and beverage distributors
they may serve same Co2?
All Co2 refill service gas is pure Co2 ?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

All of the places you listed use the same grade of CO2. It all comes from the same truck.

Worrying about the grade of CO2 is a non-starter.


----------

